#  ,  ,

## _

Samsung GT-P3110.   ,      . ,      .  ..   ,     2,3 .   ,  ,   ,     .     ,      4,25      2,4 . 
  ,   .      .     3,7 .  ,  .
   .         ,  .       7615,    .  ,   ,        .        BCYCU,   FDMC.      .    ,      ,     .
  ..   ,    -   ..
      ,          ..

----------

R7KDX, _

----------


## _

,     .   ,    . ,     .   USB    ,      ,    . 
     ,  .       ,         -  .     TP4056.    ,   .       . CHG_SDA  CHG_SCL.    ...

----------


## AlexZander

> ,   ,      1-1.2 (      )     ,  D+ D-    .   ,      450-500.


     ,                  ,  ,    ""   " "..,         ,  "".

----------


## RN3GP

> ,


   ,      ,  ,   .        ,    300 . .

----------


## _

. ,    ,   -   30-   ,   7  8 .    5 .       ,     .   ,     .        (      ),  ,    ,  .     .
 , .   ,      .   ,       . ,      :Smile: .

----------

